# reclaimed wood source?



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm not a wood guy, burn metal mostly. I was wondering if any of y'all know a good local source where I can purchase reclaimed wood, specifically red oak. I plan on building some industrial style furniture to put in my house to replace the furniture that was lost from harvey. More to just keep busy and thought it would be useful as well. Thanks!


----------



## THE FISH BAIT (Dec 18, 2016)

I know there is a place on palmer highway between 45 and Texas City. There is also a guy between Manville and Pearland I've spoke to, but never been there. I would have to google the name and phone numbers. Just get ready reclaimed timber is high dollar stuff. 

Good luck
FB


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

there is a place that is advertising on craigslist under repurposed materials has some pretty stuff in piccs


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Do a craigslist search for reclaimed wood, reclaimed lumber etc. Lots of stuff out there.


----------



## jharrigan07 (Mar 25, 2011)

I would look over this website. They have a location in Dallas, but they some material from time to time that is reasonably priced.

https://www.repurposedmaterialsinc.com/


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

http://www.oldworldlumber.com


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Awesome thanks for googling for me. ;-] Have some options and for some reason never even thought of Craigslist. Wonder what this craig guy looks like hmmm.


----------

